# Creatine Fights Muscle Fatigue



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Creatine Fights Muscle Fatigue BLOOMSBURG, Pa.???Creatine supplementation can increase plasma levels and increase resistance to fatigue during intense exercise, according to a new trial (Nutrition. ePub 1 July 2010. DOI: 10.1016/j.nutr.2010.04.001). Researchers from Bloomsburg University and Montana State University, Bozeman, recruited 20 healthy adults for the double blind trial. Before the start of the trial, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

